# Ehow to program drums using Presonus Studio One



## Cobhc221 (Apr 24, 2014)

iv'e had the program for little over a year now and i haven't the slightest clue on how to program drums. 

im still new to the recording thing and i would like to eventually start recording at home rather than recroding at a studio

so anything would help.

PS Should i buy superior drummer 2.0 with the metal foundry?


----------



## Rygar91 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just open a midi track in studio one and click the "Edit" window (bottom right) and then just program them on the grid. If you want to learn how to program on a grid then watch Bulbs tutorial on this very subject that he just released. You can watch that here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bge36qT8VpI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cobhc221 (Apr 24, 2014)

Rygar91 said:


> Just open a midi track in studio one and click the "Edit" window (bottom right) and then just program them on the grid. If you want to learn how to program on a grid then watch Bulbs tutorial on this very subject that he just released. You can watch that here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bge36qT8VpI&feature=youtu.be



i've seen that video. it was very helpful but, hes using a different program aha...but thanks tho!


----------



## Rygar91 (Apr 24, 2014)

Cobhc221 said:


> i've seen that video. it was very helpful but, hes using a different program aha...but thanks tho!



It still applies, its using the same type of grid. No real difference besides the actual DAW.


----------



## fickfack09 (Apr 24, 2014)

He is using Cubase in that tutorial and I would highly suggest you do the same. If you have EZdrummer you could make use of the new programming feature in EZdrummer 2 (after the free upgrade of course). I love studio one but it doesn't even touch cubase in terms of drum programming ease.

Another option to help make things easier is to find Pitch Name Presets which will more or less label the keys in the midi editor. [Presets] Drum maps for Studio One

There are details on how to import those presets within the same thread.

This is all a matter of opinion of course. Just my two cents, so take it for what it's worth. Good luck!


----------



## Cobhc221 (Apr 24, 2014)

i see. he makes it look so easy cause the platform is easy to use.

i hardly use this audiobox anyways so do i just buy the cubase platform? or should i buy what hes using?


----------



## fickfack09 (Apr 24, 2014)

Cobhc221 said:


> i see. he makes it look so easy cause the platform is easy to use.
> 
> i hardly use this audiobox anyways so do i just buy the cubase platform? or should i buy what hes using?



There are currently three different versions of Cubase 7:

-Cubase Elements 7 ~ $99.99

-Cubase Artist 7.5 ~ $249.99

-Cubase 7.5 ~ $499.99

The most expensive of the three is obviously the most full featured DAW, but for the standard bedroom songwriter, Cubase Artist would be plenty. While $250 is rather pricey you do get a lot of DAW for the money. 

I can't say for sure that he's using the latest version of cubase, but knowing him I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## fickfack09 (Apr 24, 2014)

Please don't let me steer you away from Studio One though. As I mentioned earlier, I love Studio One and use it as my main daw. 

I used Cubase for a long time prior to Studio One and swore by it but I just enjoyed the feel and ease of use of Studio One for personal projects...except for the drum programming.


----------



## davethangjam (Apr 24, 2014)

if you have a knowledge in programming midi in other daw you can apply it easily in what ever daw you want. Studio one and cubase do have lots of similarities so i think you'll not have any problem watching cubase tutorial and applying in studio one. I do use Studio one for a long time before i switch back to cubase and i love it. the reason i'm switching back is that i know more tricks and felt more comfy in cubase. Just stick with Studio one. More you work with them you'll feel more comfortable. Cheers


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 24, 2014)

that's true, midi editors are pretty similar, no matter what DAW you use, Misha mentioned the same in his video. there is no place for many differences in clicking MIDI notes on a grid.


----------



## NickLAudio (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread made me chuckle a bit lol. "How do I program drums in PS1?" "Buy Cubase." Buahahahaa

presonus studio one midi drums - YouTube


----------

